# Como se triamplifica



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Jul 21, 2007)

Tengo varias dudas sobre la triamplificación: que requisitos de conexiones debe de tener la etapa previa o el amplificador de potencia?, si solo se tiene un par de salidas Stereo como se hace?, o los amplificador deben de tener conexion en serie para poder hacerlo y estos tienen que ser especialmente para esta tarea?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2007)

El nombre te indica triamplificación = 3 amplificador. Graves, medios y agudos.
Para lograrlo necesitas primero un divisor de frecuencias entre el previo y las etapas de potencia, este divisor son 3 filtros, el primero es un pasabajos, el segundo un pasabanda y el tercero un pasaaltos, a la salida de estos se conectan las etapas de potencia que tienen una relacion (Aproximada) de 60 para bajo, 30 para medios y 10 para agudos.
Cada etapa de potencia actua sobre un tipo de gabinete especifico para su rango de frecuencia de salida.
El divisor normalmente es ajustable en frecuencia y pendiente (Atenuacion 6, 12 o 24 DB * Octava)
Con este metodo se consigue menor distorcion, mejor definicion y una potencia aparente mucho mayor que si se usara un solo amplificador de potencia = a la suma de los 3.
Incluso actualmente se encuentran sistemas de 4 potencias Grave, Medios, Agudos y Sub graves.


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2007)

Edita el titulo del tema para que cumpla con las normas de convivencia.

Saludos


----------



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Jul 24, 2007)

Y en el caso de la biamplificación? el previo debe de tener dos pares de salidas o el par de amplificaodres deben de tener una conexion específica para esta función?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

Si es Bi-Amplificacion efectivamente tienes 2 pares de salidas Altos L, Altos R, Bajos L y Bajos R. Esto si es estereo.

Existen 2 posturas para los sistemas Bi, Tri o Cuatri-Amplificados, algunos les gusta trabajar en mono y otros en estereo.

A mi me gusta una mezcla de ambos para mi casa y mono para eventos.
En casa tengo Sub Woofer y bajos bajos en mono, bajos no tan bajos, medios y agudos en stereo.

Saludos


----------



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Jul 24, 2007)

Pero en el caso de que la etapa previa cuente con solo un par de salidas Stereo. como se puede relalizar la biamplificación. Y para que son algunas conexiones especiales que traen algunos amplificador de alta gama como: salida en linea, conexion serial o bus serial


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

Aplicas la salida de tu previo a un crossover (Divisor) que se encarga de separar las señales en 2, 3 o 4 segun el caso, las salidas del crossover van a las etapas de potencia correspondientes y de estas potencias a los parlantes que correspondan.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

Por si te interesa el sircuito para Bi-Amplicacion, aqui tienes un cossover de 2 salidas stereo.

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/2way_active_crossover_with_linear_phase.htm


----------



## EzEkieL (Ago 7, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El nombre te indica triamplificación = 3 amplificador. Graves, medios y agudos.
> Para lograrlo necesitas primero un divisor de frecuencias entre el previo y las etapas de potencia, este divisor son 3 filtros, el primero es un pasabajos, el segundo un pasabanda y el tercero un pasaaltos, a la salida de estos se conectan las etapas de potencia que tienen una relacion (Aproximada) de 60 para bajo, 30 para medios y 10 para agudos.
> Cada etapa de potencia actua sobre un tipo de gabinete especifico para su rango de frecuencia de salida.
> El divisor normalmente es ajustable en frecuencia y pendiente (Atenuacion 6, 12 o 24 DB * Octava)
> ...



DIOOS esto es lo que buscaba... 

"60 para bajo, 30 para medios y 10 para agudos."

Como se llega a esa conclusion? por la eficiencia de las cajas, parlantes, psicoacustica... (psycodelia de hongos?   nooo seee)

Desde ya muchisimas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## ricardo73 (Ago 7, 2009)

Hola. Estoy realizando una caja triamplificada, aca esta un diagrama de como va  a quedar. 
Espero que el diagrama te sirva como base para entender el comcepto de triamplificación.
Suerte.
Ricardo


----------



## EzEkieL (Ago 7, 2009)

si... lo eh visto en otro post... 

La unica diferencia... es que yo estoy armando cajas para graves... y otra para medios y agudos.. 

Pero a fines de electronica, es exactamente lo mismo.

Espero detalles y exitos con tu caja.
Saludos!


----------

